# The price of ammo is only going up



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The Department of Homeland Security is set to purchase a further 21.6 million rounds of ammunition to add to the 1.6 billion bullets it has already obtained over the course of the last 10 months alone, figures which have stoked concerns that the federal agency is preparing for civil unrest.


I have been kicking myself for not buying gold. Then in the last few days I thought a guy should have a couple dozen ounces of silver on hand. Now it looks like ammo would be the best investment. You can't loose because if prices go down you can still shoot it.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.
Screw gold.If crap hits the fan I'll trade gas,food,whatever for a brick of ammo,not gold.Can't eat or shoot that.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Strange that there is such a shortage, but the FBI has surplus ammo that it is getting rid of :wink:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They are probably stocking up before the government goes broke and shuts down...................................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I should try find the whole article again. If you notice the last line of the quote in the original post they express the idea that they are preparing for civil unrest. It makes me wonder what Obama has in store that would tick us off that bad.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This may or may not mean anything. The government makes large contract purchases of various products all the time. This is something that most times no one would even give a second thought but given the current anti gun sentiment someone may be throwing up the red flag. Unless someone has more detail with specifics of this contract all we can do is speculate.

Maybe Obama IS a gun enthusiast and is securing his own private stockpile for his machine gun fetish...................... :sniper:


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I believe they are stocking up for war within the USA. Just this past summer black hawk and apache helicopters where used through out large metro areas in a simulation experiment. The homeland department and the military and local law enforcment where the ones staging the practice event! Now why would our own troops be practicing for war in large metro areas? I live near and seen the 4-5 days of that practice event. It was f- ing scary to see it. I' m sure king O has something planned before his term exspires. 
The days of this being a free country are soon to be a distant memory.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Homeland security with 1.6 billion rounds is a lot, and they need more?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They have to be gearing up for something. They have more than 1.6billion rounds. They have about 200,000 employees, and you know not all of them carry a firearm. That still averages out to 8,000+ rds each. That is a lot of ammo.

You know if they found a person with 8k of pistol ammo they would make a federal case out of it.

The Seven Wonders of the ancient world were: Chuck Norris' left and right hands, his left and right feet, his belly button, his liver, and his beard.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep 12 rounds per person in the good ol USA :sniper: 
Any one need a job? Call your local ammo plant. There hiring!!!!!! buddy of mine just landed a job at one. All rounds being made on a line is going straight to hls


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I bet they are getting ready to shoot us, but as zombies. They know some biological weapons have "leaked" and they are worried about a mass outbreak.

I personally think folks are a little paranoid, but if you are right, feel free to say "I told you so!" I will gladly accept it if you are correct. I have a little more faith in our military/police forces that they would not attack our own, especially over gun rights, since most of them own guns and are really are no different from the rest of us.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I personally think folks are a little paranoid


Oh, come on don't use that liberal MO. oke: :rollin: :rollin: We constantly hear the media use terms like "survivalist". They try make people out who don't agree with their liberal slant as if they compare to the unabomber. However, like one of my college psych professors pointed out your either a survivor or a victim. Victim mentality says we are paranoid. If were wrong great.

So the million dollar question is why does an agency like Homeland Security need more than 1.6 billion rounds of ammo?

Speaking of gun bans why do the liberals want so many guns banned? We and they know it will not help. In every nation gun bans have been a precursor to something worse. Abe Lincoln should have banned guns. :rollin: One mans paranoid is another man's prepared. All of us old Boy Scouts are following our motto "Be Paranoid".  History is on the side of the paranoid, but it's written by the prepared.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Savage260 said:


> I bet they are getting ready to shoot us, but as zombies. They know some biological weapons have "leaked" and they are worried about a mass outbreak.
> 
> I personally think folks are a little paranoid, but if you are right, feel free to say "I told you so!" I will gladly accept it if you are correct.sa I have a little more faith in our military/police forces that they would not attack our own, especially over gun rights, since most of them own guns and are really are no different from the rest of us.


There are the ones whom will never defy their rank. Yes sir whatever you say sir. Yet in there pursuit to satisfy his or her superiors they throw their own morals in the toilet. Pathetic!
When you say "I have a little more faith in our military/police forces that they would not attack our own". They all ready do for crying out loud! Waco TX I believe many years ago a group of people where killed for not stepping into line to put it kindly! So it don't surprise me at the least bit that yes they do and could and most likely rage a war on this land called USA. I mean c'mon billions of rounds of ammo should be enough evidence within its itself. But I suppose just keep preaching its standard practice for them to gather this amount of ammo.

You know some people need a Shepard to lead them around in life/ others forge there own ways. It amazes me how fast that the sheep people and there Shepard's are the first to scold punish destroy the ones who break from the flock. In others words those who forge there own ways must be dealt with all means available . I think billions of rounds inside the sheep people's house is kinda scary for those of us who choose to be free. Times are changing. The good ol USA is crashing and Civilian un rest is going to happen.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bluegoose you need a water filter.Soon.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plainsman, you know as well as I do that paranoia runs on both sides of the issue. I am in no way, shape, or form a liberal and I am pretty sure you know that. Ready for what may come doesn't prevent a person from being paranoid, and saying some one is paranoid doesn't make me a liberal. I think a lot of "preppers" are bat $hit crazy, as do I think most people are who believe banning guns will work.

bluegoose, if you think the wacko in Waco is an example..................WOW, all I can say is WOW!!!! :lol:

A very, very, very few military folks would follow an unlawful order to fire on our own. Those people would most likely be disarmed by the vast majority who would not follow those orders.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, you know as well as I do that paranoia runs on both sides of the issue. I am in no way, shape, or form a liberal and I am pretty sure you know that.


Gotcha :laugh: I do know that, but it was great fun oke: I also agree that paranoia runs on both sides of this fence. I know there are people that are afraid guns are going to hunt them.
You have to admit though that there are survivors and victims. I do believe that if people see this as paranoia that some of us better prepare. If most prepare then it will never happen and be looked back at as paranoia. Sort of a self fulfilling prophecy.

We do have things in our history that says our law enforcement and military will take action against civilians in some circumstances. Their superiors simply have to make them think what they are doing is the right thing. I still can't figure out how a trained FBI sniper missed a man at 100 yards and "accidentaly shot his wife through the head 30 feet away. I think the place was called Rubby Ridge, not sure.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

the government has turned on us before and will again. one of these times it will not end as fast as most of the other times. there is a different mentality out there these days.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

People said:


> They have to be gearing up for something. They have more than 1.6billion rounds. They have about 200,000 employees, and you know not all of them carry a firearm. That still averages out to 8,000+ rds each. That is a lot of ammo.
> 
> You know if they found a person with 8k of pistol ammo they would make a federal case out of it.
> 
> The Seven Wonders of the ancient world were: Chuck Norris' left and right hands, his left and right feet, his belly button, his liver, and his beard.


Only 8000 rounds? I still have them beat. :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

wurgs said:


> Only 8000 rounds? I still have them beat. :lol:


Do not let the gov know that. They will brand you a bad person.

hell I do not want to tell them this but I have had many many days of shooting PD where I have shot 1,000rds. Hell one evening on a cold windy evening I burned over 1,200 rds and ever really took a shot over 300yds. The stupid PD just wanted to die.

In an emergency, Chuck Norris can be used as a floatation device.


----------



## bertzlee (Mar 29, 2013)

every year the price of ammo is up,, but so many have catch up this, cause there is no other most guaranteed weapon than this,,,,,hes amazing look and hes power....

____________________________________________
All fantasy should have a solid base in reality.
Max Beerbohm's fantasy weapon


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is something for the snoops guys to look up. I don't know if it's true, but it does make perfect sense. George Soros for some reason hates America.



> The future of Ammo. Read it with interest.
> 
> You may not know this but George Soros owns most of the ammunition manufacturing companies and many arms manufacturers as well. He's selling ONLY to the government right now, per WH & DHS orders. My son works for ATK, who owns just about all the rest of the ammunition companies that Soros doesn't own. He tells me that ATK has been ordered by the federal government to curtail sales of ammunition, primers and powder to the retail market. What you see currently on the shelves is old stock and what's left in the warehouses since the CT shootings and new stock will NOT be appearing anytime soon. ATK and Soros' companies have more than enough government contracts to keep them going for years to come. Like Soros' companies, ATK is a huge defense contractor and they've been told to sell ONLY to the DOD, TSA, FBI, DHS and local/federal law enforcement agencies. This is VERY scary and VERY ominous for what's coming down the pike in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

People said:


> wurgs said:
> 
> 
> > Only 8000 rounds? I still have them beat. :lol:
> ...


I don't have any ammo anymore, sold it all. Guns too. Yes sir, all gone, well I may have a wrist rocket or two. :wink: :iroll:

huntin1


----------

